# ///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free shipping



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHECK OUT OUR NEW AUDI SECTION ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!*

ALL LEDS FOR THE AUDI A3:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-audi-a3-s3-rs3-8p-8l-8v-mqb

Get the interior LED kit that works right in your car.
Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/COLOR]

===========================================================
*Interior LED KIT:*


*Our LEDs are PLUG AND PLAY / ERROR FREE *

***PLEASE NOTE** IF you do not see your model listed, contact us and we will work on SPECIAL PRICING to make you a custom set, if you help us test and review a NEW Audi LED Kit it will be FREE!!*


Interior LED Kits:
http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-leds

===========================================================
*License Plate LEDs:*

Check out our Universal LED bulbs For Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
-Compatible with-
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi A3 8P 
Audi A4 B6 B7 

And our Complete LED Housing Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
-Compatible with-
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:


















===========================================================
**NEW*LED FOOTWELLS:*

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells



If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue

===========================================================
**NEW*TRUNK LED Strip - Brightest option ever:*

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro


===========================================================


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

License Plate LEDs for your Audi
--Crisp White—Plug&Play—Error Free—Lifetime Warranty
Full Housing License Plate LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
Fits:
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09 
-------------------------
License Plate LEDs(single LEDs-no housing):
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
Fits:
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B6 A4 
Audi B7 A4 
Audi C5 A6 
Audi A3 8P


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbdown:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MaX PL said:


> :thumbdown:


Thousands of satisfied customers say otherwise.

But if you have an issue please let us know, we are always here for our customers. So far, we only had great customer reviews and feedback from our Audi line of LEDs.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HID Kits now available!
Check out our HID 101/FAQ to find out what HID Kit is right for you and more information about our HID Kits:
http://deautokey.com/hid-kits-101-faq
To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

I just bought a new '14 Audi S4 and would like the interior LEDs. I want to know if these are truly white, not the usual blue-white. 

What is your return policy if I don't like the color?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

CREE is good stuff. If it's anything like their consumer bulbs for the home they're a nice “warm white."


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> CREE is good stuff. If it's anything like their consumer bulbs for the home they're a nice “warm white."
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





Motown_Dub said:


> I just bought a new '14 Audi S4 and would like the interior LEDs. I want to know if these are truly white, not the usual blue-white.
> 
> What is your return policy if I don't like the color?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


These are a pure white. No blue or yellow tinting.

The blue you might be seeing could come from the reflection of your housing, we know with the MK4 Jetta/GTI, the reverse lens on the taillights have a small blue tint to them. 

But if you do not like the colors you just need to return these and you will get a full refund within 30 days with no restocking fees or shipping fees deducted. 


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

deAutoKey.com said:


> These are a pure white. No blue or yellow tinting.
> 
> The blue you might be seeing could come from the reflection of your housing, we know with the MK4 Jetta/GTI, the reverse lens on the taillights have a small blue tint to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply (you too Dan). An order is coming your way.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I expect the full LED interior lighting in the S3 to be cool white, so I'll have to keep you all in mind when it's time to right that wrong with warm white diodes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget! *FREE SHIPPING ON OUR ENTIRE WEBSITE FOR ALL US ORDERS!*
www.deAutoKey.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro

​


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

*A3 8v compatible??*

I'm assuming as you are postinf in the MQB subforum, that you have a kit available for the new Audi Sedan.

How much is t for a full interior kit + licence plate?

Regards.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jasso86 said:


> I'm assuming as you are postinf in the MQB subforum, that you have a kit available for the new Audi Sedan.
> 
> How much is t for a full interior kit + licence plate?
> 
> Regards.


Hi, the main post will say that if we do not have what you are looking for, we can make you a custom kit at a discount as you will help us figure out what we need.

Please let us know and we can get you set up.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, the main post will say that if we do not have what you are looking for, we can make you a custom kit at a discount as you will help us figure out what we need.
> 
> Please let us know and we can get you set up.
> 
> Thank you:thumbup:


Hmmm ok. Guess I'll wait. Im in Mexico and my car arrives on July. Just thought you would already have a specific kit for A3 Sedan.

Regards.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jasso86 said:


> Hmmm ok. Guess I'll wait. Im in Mexico and my car arrives on July. Just thought you would already have a specific kit for A3 Sedan.
> 
> Regards.


Well, it won't be too hard to create the kit, we just never had the opportunity, we just created the q7 and q5 kit for customers and they are up on our website.

If you look at your housings and get us the type of bulb in them, or a photo, we can get you a kit within the day, and shipped to you the next day.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Well, it won't be too hard to create the kit, we just never had the opportunity, we just created the q7 and q5 kit for customers and they are up on our website.
> 
> If you look at your housings and get us the type of bulb in them, or a photo, we can get you a kit within the day, and shipped to you the next day.
> 
> Thank you:thumbup:


Check your gmail/paypal account


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jasso86 said:


> Check your gmail/paypal account


:thumbup:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

I received the leds for my A3,sedan. Great support. Im on vacation havent fitted. Tomorrow i will. Regards.

Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jasso86 said:


> I received the leds for my A3,sedan. Great support. Im on vacation havent fitted. Tomorrow i will. Regards.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


Thanks for the support, let us know how it goes.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

can't resist..seems like a very good product and I like your website and photos. Just watched the Golf mark 6 interior video referenced from FB page (that's what I ordered). Good stuff, the wife is driving the A3 and won't let me mod it (yet, hehe) so I have to make due with 2012 Golf TDI improvements for the moment. Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

nicoli35 said:


> can't resist..seems like a very good product and I like your website and photos. Just watched the Golf mark 6 interior video referenced from FB page (that's what I ordered). Good stuff, the wife is driving the A3 and won't let me mod it (yet, hehe) so I have to make due with 2012 Golf TDI improvements for the moment. Thanks.


Thanks for the feedback and order. We hope she lets you, show her the LED lighting you installed.

:thumbup:


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just want to say that I love the new LED car interior. The full kit makes my car feel brand new inside with the nice clean crisp LEDs. They are bright! I'm digging the red footwell lighting too, that's a lot of fun.  The glovebox, vanity, hatch and license plate lights are really great too. Very bright and crisp clear LED light.

Very happy I did them, and the install video made it painless though my fingers were a little sore the next day from all the plastic removal haha. Best wishes to you guys, great products.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

nicoli35 said:


> Just want to say that I love the new LED car interior. The full kit makes my car feel brand new inside with the nice clean crisp LEDs. They are bright! I'm digging the red footwell lighting too, that's a lot of fun.  The glovebox, vanity, hatch and license plate lights are really great too. Very bright and crisp clear LED light.
> 
> Very happy I did them, and the install video made it painless though my fingers were a little sore the next day from all the plastic removal haha. Best wishes to you guys, great products.


Thanks for the great feedback, enjoy your LEDs!

And you should have purchased this trim tool kit, the best tools you will ever purchase and you can use them for everything:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation










:thumbup:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Got my LEDs installed, just want to say they are awesome! True plug and play, no errors as advertise. Now some crappy pics hehehe 





































Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks for the feedback & photos.

Enjoy your LEDs!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Arriving today... looking forward to installing!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Arriving today... looking forward to installing!


Thanks for the order.

Keep us updated on the install. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Signing up for our Free Vinyl is easy!



Click photo above or link below:
Click here for the free vinyl sign up!

-Like us on FB 
-Enter your information on the form that will appear after you like us on FB
-Confirm your email address and a deAutoLED vinyl will be shipped to you!

Vinyl colors: (deAuto) lettering will be a Volkswagen Candy White and the (LED) lettering will be a Brembo brake red. 

Our decals are high quality die-cut vinyl and printed on 10 year rated vinyl so you can place this on the outside of your car and enjoy them for years!
*Vinyl & logo design by vwvortex member: unctucker
Contact unctucker for all your vinyl needs: http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?773687-unctucker*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% OFF for Military Personnel - 10% off your entire purchase at anytime-offer never expires:
http://deautokey.com/10-military-discount



Thank you for your service


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*AUDI A3 SEDAN LISTING IS UP:*
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-sedan-complete-interior-led-kit-including-trunk-led-error-free

-Error free - crisp white - new Audi A3 SEDAN Model Listing!


----------



## GhostBlaze (Apr 26, 2013)

Ordered the LED kit for the 2015 A3. With the help of a friend I had them installed, the drivers side dome light was the biggest pain to install. After installation, I'm so far satisfied with the lights. Nice upgrade over the stock lights, makes a huge difference.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

GhostBlaze said:


> Ordered the LED kit for the 2015 A3. With the help of a friend I had them installed, the drivers side dome light was the biggest pain to install. After installation, I'm so far satisfied with the lights. Nice upgrade over the stock lights, makes a huge difference.


:thumbup: Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dark VW Trunks are now a thing of the past.
Due to VW poor trunk housing placement and weak incandescent bulbs, the Volkswagen has become known for their dark trunks. 









Introducing a solution:
deAutoLED.com Universal Trunk LED Strip 









Universal Trunk Strip (fits all cars):
http://deAutoKey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Trunk Strip DIY(Can be used as a guide for any trunk):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6985613-deAutoKey-LED-Bulbs-Review-DIY-MK7-GTI
Video of trunk strip: 













A. 48 Bright Crisp White or Red LEDs on a flexible strip that has a hard resin coating that is resistant to shock and damage. This is the perfect length and will fit diagonally or horizontally on any trunk.
B. Strong 3M automotive foam tape adheres to plastic or metal in your trunk without ruining the surface.
C. 3 adapters: Bayonet, festoon and wedge. This allows you to use your trunk LED strip in any car.
D. Heavy duty velcro can be used on any type of trunk carpet. 
E. Long Stealthy wire allows you to easily hide and install anywhere in your trunk.

This trunk strip will leave you with no dark spots as it evenly lights your entire trunk so you will always be able to find what you need:









This also comes in red which gives a cool unique look while having night vision properties:









Error Free | Plug & Play Installation | Lifetime Warranty | Ships Free within the US!
Email us at any time with questions: [email protected]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:

NEW - COLOR CHANGING LED TRUNK STRIP!

INTRODUCTORY PRICE:
http://deautokey.com/product/multi-color-48-led-trunk-strip-with-remote-control




Youtube video:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New PWY24W Front Turns for the Audi A3:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber










VERY BRIGHT - Error Free - Plug & Play - Lifetime Warranty - Free Shipping


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm looking for LED bulbs for a 2015 8V S3 Sedan.
Specifically looking for bulbs for the glove box (194), front turn signals for bi-xenon headlights (H8), and possibly Reverse lights (unsure bulb size)
Let me know what you have available.
Thanks
-reyo


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

reyoasian said:


> I'm looking for LED bulbs for a 2015 8V S3 Sedan.
> Specifically looking for bulbs for the glove box (194), front turn signals for bi-xenon headlights (H8), and possibly Reverse lights (unsure bulb size)
> Let me know what you have available.
> Thanks
> -reyo


Hi, we have the 194 glove box - it will be the same as the mk7:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-volkswagen-gti-glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

it is a bax9s reverse LED for your car model, we have it up for sale here:
http://deautokey.com/product/2015-audi-a3-bax9s-error-free-reverse-leds

Our records show you need PWY24W front turn - we have that also error free they are very bright - work great, it is unlikely you have an h8 bulb for a front turn - that is normally not what an H8 is used for:
http://deautokey.com/product/vw-cc-pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber

The H8 is used for cornering LEDs in your car.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

What pisses me off is that my S3 has the LED package however the glovebox and trunk are not LED. Do you have just those lights and will they match the hue of the oem lights?

I know I will never see the glovebox nor trunk light that often but again Audi cheaped out!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

crackkills said:


> What pisses me off is that my S3 has the LED package however the glovebox and trunk are not LED. Do you have just those lights and will they match the hue of the oem lights?
> 
> I know I will never see the glovebox nor trunk light that often but again Audi cheaped out!!


Yes, we do, just email [email protected] - they can help you out.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bright error free front turn signals for your audi:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year - check out all LEDs for your car:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## oneredgti (Oct 23, 2016)

just ordered a set for my 8V S3


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

oneredgti said:


> just ordered a set for my 8V S3


Thank you - we appreciate it. It will be out tomorrow with a tracking #.
:thumbup:


----------



## oneredgti (Oct 23, 2016)

i can't wait 



deAutoKey.com said:


> Thank you - we appreciate it. It will be out tomorrow with a tracking #.
> :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

oneredgti said:


> i can't wait


Love that color and love the wheels and shine on them, cannot wait to see the LEDs in the car. Thanks for sharing


----------



## oneredgti (Oct 23, 2016)

GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....

here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS. 

before 




After


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, this looks great, we will share/tag if you have an instagram.
:thumbup:


----------



## oneredgti (Oct 23, 2016)

IG : S3_john and i been buying from u all the time. All my VW/Audi got your LEDs.


----------



## oneredgti (Oct 23, 2016)

DM me i will sent you some photo via my IG acct



deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks, this looks great, we will share/tag if you have an instagram.
> :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

oneredgti said:


> IG : S3_john and i been buying from u all the time. All my VW/Audi got your LEDs.





oneredgti said:


> DM me i will sent you some photo via my IG acct



Thanks - following - if you post/tag we will share.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kobaltblauAR said:


> Finally got around to installing my PH24WY bulbs that I purchased around Thanksgiving...
> 
> Thanks for the great product!



Pickup a set of these BRIGHT BRIGHT Front turns for yourself!

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 models, allows you to choose from over 15 colors - fade/strobe - all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs, no unsightly wires!

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our interior LED kit works with no issues! clean white and bright!

2003+
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-2003-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

2015+:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...ing-trunk-led-error-free-fits-audi-s3-8v-2015


Don't get stuck with LEDs that don't work correctly.

Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Plug and Play [No coding required] 
-Lifetime Warranty


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Products ship next day with a tracking # from the US!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Turn Signals:*
We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sales going on now, check out www.deAutoLED.com banner for latest deals!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Footwell LEDs for your Audi - see which style you need here:
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

CHOOSE FROM BRIGHT WHITE /RED OR BLUE!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright reverse LEDs must have.
(for models with 921 Bulbs)
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs tested to work in your Audi!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

